# prepping is playing into the Feds hands.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The act of prepping is playing into the Feds hands. No need to plant evidence, there's plenty of that laying around, stockpiles of food ammo and evil looking guns.you'll be on the news for 5 minutes then you'll never be heard from again. Freedom and Liberty are only a distant memory. Welcome to the land where the creator of laws is also the creator of the crimes.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Opsec!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Good. Opsec falls under suspicious activities. I forgot that one.lol.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

There's nothing illegal about owning guns, having ammo and keeping food in my cupboards (yet) so I am currently not worried.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I disagree that prepping falls into Feds hands. Speaking out might, organizing opposing views might, but if you stock up on anything it won't matter. There is no crime in owning guns, food, and water in this country. If they change that there will be no crimes because there would be no country.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, it's far better to depend on FEMA than to prep! Thank God for FEMA, thank God the federal government has our best interests in mind, and will always be there to take care of us.

(I wrote the above sentence, then rushed to the bathroom to barf up my supper)


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

what I can't be a hobby farmer and milk chickens?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Minding your own business one day, the next you're a domestic terrorist. CNN might get 15 minutes out of that. And if you decided to defend your rights with force, you're another wacko and another reason to ban guns. Talk about a tipping point or lack of. Alleged "responsible gun owners"


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If you look hard enough, you'll find many things to worry about.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

James m said:


> The act of prepping is playing into the Feds hands. No need to plant evidence, there's plenty of that laying around, stockpiles of food ammo and evil looking guns.you'll be on the news for 5 minutes then you'll never be heard from again. Freedom and Liberty are only a distant memory. Welcome to the land where the creator of laws is also the creator of the crimes.


DON'T SHOOT, G-MAN! :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Feds have better things to do than come after me. If they wanted an excuse, I'd see your point. But I'm pretty sure they don't care a lick about me so long as I pay my taxes -- which I do.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

All my preps & firearms are at James m"s. :beat1:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't FEMA just put out a public information campaign for sheople to have 72 hours of supplies.

Just can't win no matter what you do.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

News anchor sound shocked when reporting a couple of hundred rounds of ammo and more than 1 firearm. Its propaganda creating perception without additional fact. Cherry pick what you want and you can make a hero or goat out of anyone.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Actually, it was recently increased to 5-7 days.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The stats don't lie. Who are preppers? Are they generally anti bummer? Do they wish to see a smaller .gov? Conservatives amd all that goes with it. Pro 2a. Etc. The current batch of feds generally don't like us. Screw em and prep on my friends.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't care what the feds think - one way or the other - I am going to be prepared for emergencies so I don't starve waiting for them to respond to a local or larger emergency.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Didn't FEMA just put out a public information campaign for sheople to have 72 hours of supplies.
> 
> Just can't win no matter what you do.


Actually, during an interview in South Florida after one of the 2004 hurricanes, a FEMA official said live, on air, that the government has the legal authority to seize supplies from those who have more than three days worth and give it to those that don't.
That was an eye opener for me, and made me realize I need to keep my mouth shut during any national emergency. And for sure not to offer to help anyone.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Actually, it was recently increased to 5-7 days.


about time.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, during an interview in South Florida after one of the 2004 hurricanes, a FEMA official said live, on air, that the government has the legal authority to seize supplies from those who have more than three days worth and give it to those that don't.
> That was an eye opener for me, and made me realize I need to keep my mouth shut during any national emergency. And for sure not to offer to help anyone.


There are Executive orders to that effect. However, doing that on any scale would be difficult. For instance, a hurricane has just come through and your house has been flattened, so now they want to steal the month's worth of food you've got? That's a government no one needs and would likely provoke a bit of push back.

Picture the Katrina gun confiscations, but now the cops are stealing food. Assuming no one starts shooting, good luck come next election, in court, etc.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

James m said:


> Minding your own business one day, the next you're a domestic terrorist. CNN might get 15 minutes out of that. And if you decided to defend your rights with force, you're another wacko and another reason to ban guns. Talk about a tipping point or lack of. Alleged "responsible gun owners"


Did someone piss in your cheerios this morning? Why the Debbie Downer on prepping all the sudden? C'mon, buck up champ! Tomorrow will be a better day and you'll get 'em next time. How about I take you out for some ice cream pal?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If you need "force" to defend your rights I'm afraid all is lost. I'd suggest a better attorney. Force defends me from criminals, but the govt can talk to my lawyer.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I wonder how many of the Feds are "just following orders" and actually abhor what they are doing to law abiding citizens, but are afraid to speak out because it wont work, or for fear of losing their jobs.

Sadly I fear that the absolute truth is that if the government gets fed up with you enough it will do what it must to make you go away. Be that planting a pound of heroine on your property and calling you a terrorist, or sending some elite group to black bag you thinking you are actually some threat to national security. The end state will be the same.

Which is why I have a love hate relationship with this type of website. The information I've learned here has been eye opening, educational, soothing, and terrifying all at the same time, and yet I realize I have willingly placed myself on the government radar yet again by being here.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I wonder how many of the Feds are "just following orders" and actually abhor what they are doing to law abiding citizens, but are afraid to speak out because it wont work, or for fear of losing their jobs.
> 
> Sadly I fear that the absolute truth is that if the government gets fed up with you enough it will do what it must to make you go away. Be that planting a pound of heroine on your property and calling you a terrorist, or sending some elite group to black bag you thinking you are actually some threat to national security. The end state will be the same.
> 
> Which is why I have a love hate relationship with this type of website. The information I've learned here has been eye opening, educational, soothing, and terrifying all at the same time, and yet I realize I have willingly placed myself on the government radar yet again by being here.


There is a third option which you have overlooked. Many of the LEOs simply don't know the law and have no idea that what they are doing is a violation of someone's rights. In short, they are just plain incompetent. I suspect that most of the problems with LEOs are due to this problem.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Diver said:


> There is a third option which you have overlooked. Many of the LEOs simply don't know the law and have no idea that what they are doing is a violation of someone's rights. In short, they are just plain incompetent. I suspect that most of the problems with LEOs are due to this problem.


Hmmm. Right you are!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Most people that are paranoid are paranoid for a reason which is something they have done or doing which is illegal. There is nothing illegal about having firearms to protect yourself or stores for emergencies. Heck, if food stores were an issue every LDS member in the US would be in trouble.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> Most people that are paranoid are paranoid for a reason which is something they have done or doing which is illegal. There is nothing illegal about having firearms to protect yourself or stores for emergencies. Heck, if food stores were an issue every LDS member in the US would be in trouble.


What about those who feel the government is greatly overstepping it's authority, and is determined to create a nation dependent upon government aid?

Or people who read 1984/Animal Farm and have overactive imaginations?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Most people that are paranoid are paranoid for a reason which is something they have done or doing which is illegal. There is nothing illegal about having firearms to protect yourself or stores for emergencies. Heck, if food stores were an issue every LDS member in the US would be in trouble.


You might enjoy the book "Three Felonies a Day".


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

So if everyone is on welfare where does the money come to pay for it?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> So if everyone is on welfare where does the money come to pay for it?


I've though about this, and my best answer is this.

If the government controls everything, and everyone works for rations that works. The government would have all the money. Probably reinstate the prohibition on owning precious metals. 
I imagine it being much like 1984 to be honest. Government releasing only what it wants the people to hear, convincing them that the media is still free, or trying to. And since the people would be basically slave labor, the government itself would be able to produce all of its resources for free, and export them to get more money. Telling us we are at war with a country that we have never heard of. Stuff like that.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

So what else are you adding to your scifi novel?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> So what else are you adding to your scifi novel?


I'm not suggesting it will happen, but you asked where the money would come from, and that is how I imagine a government would eventually accomplished such a feat.

Second idea would be that since our paper money has no actual value anyway, they could continue to pump money into the system making us believe the economy was booming, while concealing the reality that we were broke, so far in debt we would never see daylight, and... oh wait... crap...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

You might want to focus on realistic SHTF scenarios rather then making stuff up.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Attempted government take over is unrealistic? With this government? Actively actually pushing that agenda? (making as much of the population complacent and dependant as possible) 
I spent a couple years homeless (03-06) and on welfare (had a girlfriend on welfare and being with her made me eligible as well) If I hadn't joined the military I'd still probably be in the system. It really is designed to keep people once it gets them. Fortunately as republicans are retaking the government that is slowly changing in a few states like Maine and Florida.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

But... but... they are the government and they're here to help us!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

To be clear, I give more credit to enough of Americans to make a difference and stand against such actions, but the process would be long and unpleasant.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

You miss a very import issue that you shouldn't. That is we have an all volunteer military that believes in this country & you think they would tolerate what you propose?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> You miss a very import issue that you shouldn't. That is we have an all volunteer military that believes in this country & you think they would tolerate what you propose?


I'm assuming two things at the moment.
1. You didn't read what I posted right above your post.
2. You haven't read any of the 3 or 4 posts I've posted in the last few days stating my aggravation over people not being of the same sentiment you just posted. (I'm one of those volunteers)


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

James m said:


> The act of prepping is playing into the Feds hands. No need to plant evidence, there's plenty of that laying around, stockpiles of food ammo and evil looking guns.you'll be on the news for 5 minutes then you'll never be heard from again. Freedom and Liberty are only a distant memory. Welcome to the land where the creator of laws is also the creator of the crimes.


So you have a choice between trying to take care or yourself and your family or just depending on the government for everything? I think that I prefer to rely on myself and the hell with the government.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

EDIT: removed by paraquack. This post was aimed at the wrong person.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Too late Clarice. Uncle knows who you are and what you are good at. 
Prepping is just common sense on earth and always has been. They appreciate your trade and if for some reason they want anything but the best for you, prepping won't really matter.
You are just taking some of the burden off these letter agencies that have more booboos than they can manage. It's all good.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

paraquack said:


> So Jakthesoldier, are you saying we should just give up and do nothing?
> Do we stand inline with the rest of the sheeple. If it came down to the government
> doing what you're saying, I'd hope that all of us "old" military types would stand up
> and defend this country. If you're suggesting we give up now, I think you're in the
> wrong forum.


Is English your second language, or do you just not read well? I find it concerning when I have to repeat over and over again that I myself am among the currently serving who would absolutely stand up against tyranny. I do currently stand against tyranny. And I will continue to do so long after my service is complete.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Most people that are paranoid are paranoid for a reason which is something they have done or doing which is illegal. There is nothing illegal about having firearms to protect yourself or stores for emergencies. Heck, if food stores were an issue every LDS member in the US would be in trouble.


This is actually incorrect in New Jersey. Having firearms is illegal except under narrowly defined exceptions. I am able to own guns in this state only by fitting into the exceptions.

Weird, but that is how the state laws are actually constructed.



HuntingHawk said:


> So if everyone is on welfare where does the money come to pay for it?


The Federal Reserve prints it. 



HuntingHawk said:


> You miss a very import issue that you shouldn't. That is we have an all volunteer military that believes in this country & you think they would tolerate what you propose?


I actually think the military would have been more difficult to use against the US citizenry when it was made up of a bunch of draftees.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My apologies for any offense taken. I am very sorry for putting your name on the response I made. It was actually intended as a response for James m original post. Again, please except my apologies.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Accepted, forgiven, forgotten


----------

